# SF Fisherman's Wharf



## CT Witter (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm currently in SF @ Fisherman's Wharf looking for restaurant suggestions. Also, if anyone in the are would like to get together for dinner, PM me. I will be in town for the evenings of 6/29-7/1.

Thanks,
CT


----------



## Smitty (Jun 29, 2005)

Boudin's Sourdough: Visit the original Boudin (pronounced "bo-deen") shop on Jefferson for famous San Francisco sourdough bread to go, or stop by their booth across Taylor from Fisherman's Grotto for clam chowder in a sourdough bowl. 

Alioto's: #8 Fisherman's Wharf. Seafood, Sicilian specialties and homemade pastas. 

A. Sabella's: 2766 Taylor at Jefferson. Fresh seafood and Dungeness crab. Wine Enthusiast says they have one of San Francisco's best wine lists. 

Castangola's: 286 Jefferson Street. One of the oldest restaurants on Fisherman's Wharf. They have a view of the Fisherman's Wharf area and the city skyline. 

Scoma's: Pier 47. In the heart of Fisherman's Wharf, Scoma's has been a popular destination for more than 30 years. San Francisco Chronicle food critic Michael Bauer says: "No reservations, long lines, a dramatic wharf vista, extravagant prices, poorly prepared dishes and indifferent service." 

Pompeii's Grotto: 340 Jefferson Street. Family-owned and operated since 1946. Seafood, crab and Italian favorites. 

I've eaten at Scoma's and Pompeii's, both were pretty good.  I can't remember the others, but I'll ask my boss.

Smitty


----------



## starl (Jun 29, 2005)

ok, that's it! I'm going to SF!!! I didn't realize all that seafood...


----------



## NateO (Jun 30, 2005)

Slightly off target, but, If you're in the Mission area, check out _Delfina:_

http://www.delfinasf.com/

Far and away the best Calamari I've ever had amongst other great food.


----------

